# Catawba juice / kit



## diegodangers (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can source catawba (red if possible) juice or in kit form? I know I can get it in Seneca, but its a four hour drive for me. I'd like to stay within 2 hrs of manhattan. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Freddiek (Mar 27, 2015)

Walkerswinejuice.com


----------

